# Bringing Home An 8530 And More ...



## bl00 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ralph is moving to a smaller place and unloading his equipment.  I was happy to relieve him of a couple pieces.  Ralph doesn't pose for pics.





I rented a uhaul 5x9 with a ramp.  The engine hoist was made into a cart by adding plywood and everything was pulled into and out of the trailer using a come-along.  Delta shaper went up first.




Here's Ralph not posing for another picture.



Wrapped the shaper and mill head in case any small parts jiggled loose during the drive.



Unloading




 My Clausing 4901 served as the not quite heavy enough anchor during the removal.  The frame of the hoist bottomed out on the transition from the trailer bed to the ramp.




Final resting place is about 2 feet farther back.  I need to move the shelf first.



Tooling!




Jergens clamp kit.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Original touch up paint and way oil.  The ad is for the earlier version of the mill, but was with the other stuff.



The Delta shaper was very top heavy on the furniture dollies, so I clamped a pipe to the bottom of the dolly to serve as an outrigger while rolling it down the ramp.  The pipe had about 1" clearance off the ground, so it couldn't tip far.



Other than the old oil stains this thing looks brand new.



Some of this goes with the shaper and some was just in the boxes.



Also bought this grinder with the  drill sharpener.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the equipment acquisition! I think you did well!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice, plus one stop shopping. Welcome to the forum. Mike


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 30, 2016)

Knowing that there are 12 days of Christmas, i am still hoping for a "new" Clausing to show up a my shop.
That is a sweet score. 
lk


----------



## bl00 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Once the shelf was moved up I tried to push the mill back the rest of the way, but the concrete is a little rough and it wouldn't  budge.  Ended up using two dollies, a floor jack, an upside down jackstand, and a couple boards to spread the weight.  Got it just a hair off the ground and it rolled easily from there.


----------



## calstar (Jan 2, 2017)

I always enjoy seeing how guys move their machinery; you have some great tools there.

Brian


----------



## bl00 (Jan 3, 2017)

Me too.   I learned a lot about what to do and what not to do by reading other people's moving adventures.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2017)

Pretty sweet mill. I picked one up a few months back. The PO called it a "glorified drill press" because he couldn't remove the drill chuck. He used it to drill holes and very sparingly at that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## bl00 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tommy Tutone?

I clicked through your posts looking for a pic of your Clausing and saw you have (had) a Rockwell.  If you every get them next to each other could you take a few photos and post them?  I've never seen the Rockwell in person and am curious about the size of it.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure. Just realized I haven't posted any pics of the 8530. Might take some time, but will post pics, including a side by side shot.


----------

